

Best Buy considers selling vinyl records - profquail
http://blogs.zdnet.com/gadgetreviews/?p=3771

======
arfrank
I've always felt that vinyl sales fit perfectly with an online store. The
community that typically still purchases them for a large part already knows
what they want and in turn don't need to be bothered by going into a store

Best Buy may be making a play into expanding the consumer market for vinyl,
but I think it will be a while until its out of being a niche marketplace.

